# ebook-speaker compilation



## Cypher (Jan 29, 2022)

How do I compile ebook-speaker in freeBSD?
I cannot find its dependencies for me to do it...








						doc/COMPILE · master · Debian Accessibility Team / ebook-speaker · GitLab
					

Debian packaging for ebook-speaker




					salsa.debian.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 29, 2022)

For other readers: a result of `./configure` is in the spoiler at <https://forums.freebsd.org/83890/posts/553490>.


----------

